# Anyone know why when I accelerate,



## jay82z28 (Mar 21, 2011)

my air conditioning goes hot? seems like a vacuum issue?have an 87 300zx and and 88 2+2 both have the same problem.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is the actual heater turning on (hot air) or does the air conditioner simply stop blowing cool air?

You'll probably need to check to see if the air compressor clutch is disengaging..the center of the compressor will stop spinning..


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Vaacuum leak could be the cause too.. Start simple


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Z31s are plagued with this problem. Pending you don't have a situation with low refrigerant in your compressor, a blockage, or other issue with your A/C system itself, its is vaccuum lines.

Tom's z31 300ZX Page

Really good link. Look under May 22, 04 entry. It'll explain how to change the vaccuum lines that cause this very problem.


----------

